# prior exp. with aust. employer is req ?



## Paresh (Jul 2, 2010)

s it required to get prior australian employer experience . As am Network Security admin. i have applied for PR am told that prior exp. in australia is required .


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You can not really get Australian working experience unless you have a visa for working here and so No, Australian experience is not a requirement for applying for a visa but experience itself is and you need to look at the visa eligibility requirements under visas @ Department of Immigration & Citizenship and you'll see plenty of info in the Visas & Immigration section.


----------



## Paresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer,
My PR process will complete soon , i have a concern related to job, actually i want to know does Australian employers ask for prior work experience of Australia.
As i have 7 years of Network exp. but in India, I may face problem if every employer ask for Aust. experience.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is a problem that all immigrants face as if an Australian employer does have two applicants of equal standing, they'll likely give preference to one with local experience, the same if someone went to India looking for work.
There is also some indication that the IT market is very crowded and so anyone attempting to get work can find it very difficult.
Do not rely on finding employment being a certainty and you perhaps should be prepared to come and have a plan to leave if work cannot be found.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You can try to get some experience by getting temporary employment. You can get these through recruitment agencies such as Recruitment Solutions. First time is the most difficult one but once you have it behind you, it should kick off.


----------



## obelixous (May 20, 2010)

I agree with Dexter's views. Also I went through another site which contained suggestions to take up voluntary / non-paid work for a while to gain and show work experience in Australia.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I didn't say voluntary or unpaid work. This is something like last option to try. Start from trying TEMPORARY or CONTRACT employment through recruitment agencies. You will be paid although money may not be that good. It is all about building your experience and referees database in here.


----------

